# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's FCS Gathering Invitation!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 22, 2004)

*FCS Family Gathering​*January 15-16, 2005

Hapkido International

1240 Unit A Highland Ave S.

Clearwater, FL 33755

Sat 4:30 pm - 10 pm (or whenever)

Sun 10am - 5pm (or whenever)

Cost: $55.00 one day $100.00 both days

What to bring: training blades, sticks, and sarongs

( Available for sale at the event.)

For More Information Contact:

Ray Dionaldo  rldblademaster@hotmail.com

or

Rick DeAguila  727-447-1079
​

The Filipino Combat Systems' (FCS) Family Gatherings give instructors and students from all over the world an opportunity to get together and get acquainted with the latest developments and innovations in the art. FCS is a system in constant evolution, making these events a learning experience not to be missed.​ 

* Open to all styles and ranks.

*Florida's Premier FMA Event.

* Advanced training in The Filipino Martial Arts.

*Special training in close quarters stick fighting, knife fighting concepts, Sarong and Kerambit.

* Keep up with the latest developments.

*Special demonstrations by guest masters.

* Meet members of the FCS family from around the world.

* Training blades, sticks, T-shirts, sweat-shirts, books, videos, etc., available for sale at the event.

*Certificates to be awarded to new instructors.​

*Hotel: DAYS INN CLEARWATER CENTRAL*

2940 Gulf to Bay Blvd.

Clearwater, FL 33759

(727)799-0100

Space is limited so make your reservations early.

Be sure to mention Filipino Combat Systems to receive discount rate.​


----------

